# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Odlučili i krenuli...

## biljana...

Lijep pozdrav svima! Znam da ovdje ima puno tema o posvojenju ali ja imam brdo pitanja oko svega, a ni sama neznam sa kim mogu o tome svemu pričati, a to mi treba.. Ukratko da kažem svoju (početničku) priču, ja nemogu rodit djete jer na žalost imam MRKH sindrom (animalija maternice) pa smo suprug i ja odlučili posvojiti bebu, predali smo zahtjev za obradu u našem matičnom centru i sad čekamo njihov poziv. Dali mi možete dati savijet poslije njihovog poziva, što i kako dalje? Htjela bih razgovarati sa vama o vašim iskustvima jer nekako mislim da ćemo lakše prolazit kroz ovo ako se imamo za što ulovit i upitat za savjet..
Hvala Vam unaprijed... :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, Biljana!

----------


## butterfly_

draga Biljana, 
samo budite opušteni i iskreni...
razgovori i testiranja u centru nisu ni teški ni mučni.. više kao ispijanje kavice...
sa socijalnim radnikom i psihologom ćete razgovarati uglavnom o sebi, svojoj obitelji, poslu, slobodnim aktivnostima, o stvarima koje volite, čime se bavite u slobodno vrijeme... uputiti će vas u daljnje radnje oko posvojenja...
i vjerojatno ćete rješavati neke testove, doći će vam u pregled stana/kuće... 
dati će vam i koji savjet za sljedeće korake nakon dobivanja rješenja o podobnosti...
ovisi o vašem centru koliko brzo će teći postupak procjene i hoćete li proći sve stavke ili samo neke od stvari koje sam ja nabrojila...

ako te još nešto zanima, samo pitaj  :Smile: 
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## biljana...

Hvala puno..

----------


## biljana...

Draga butterfly hvala ti puno, vesela sam dok mogu čuti nekako sve u vedrom tonu, gdje god čitam sve se vrti oko teškog procesa i tako, ma znam i ja da to sve ne bude lako i ne bih htjela da negdje pogriješimo.. Hvala još jednom.. :Smile:

----------


## martta

draga, biljana, dobro nam došla  :Smile:  
ni meni taj postupak obrade nije pao teško niti bio težak.
samo upušteno, a i soc.radnice će vas voditi kroz taj postupak...
i ja sam bila pomalo nervozna kako će sve proći, ali eto prošlo je sasvim ok.
sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

i nakon što prođete taj postupak obrade, nemojte zaboraviti na matični centar..
nije se loše čuti s njima s vremena na vrijeme... 

što se tiće procjene - prolistaj si par tema... mm i ja smo došli pripremljeni na sve te razgovore/provjere zahvaljujući ovom forumu...
više manje smo znali što će nas sve pitati i o čemu ćemo razgovarati.

proces nije lagan... stvarno ti nekad bude mućno od svega...
ali to je sve dio tvoje posebne priče...
oko nečega se vrijedi potruditi i dati sve od sebe  :Smile:

----------


## biljana...

Hvala vam puno na savjetima. Imam još šar pitanja, znam da je zbilja prerano o tome još misliti ali nekako mi je stalno u glavi.. Dok su vas zvali da imaju dijete za vas, koji je osjećaj? Dok ste se prvi put sreli i vidjeli? Dali se majčinski osjećaji odmah jave? Neznam, možda su glupa ova pitanja, ali nekako to mi je stalno na pameti...

----------


## martta

biljana   :Heart:   sve su to normalna pitanja u svakoj fazi našeg puta ... 
ja zato volim čitati sve teme na forumima...tu nađeš puno odgovora, vrlo različitih, a opet sličnih 

u početku sam čitala teme u vezi pisanja zamolbe, testiranja, razgovora sa soc.radnicama i psihologom... puno mi je pomoglo.

----------


## Aradija

> ... Dali se majčinski osjećaji odmah jave?...


Kod mene su se odmah javili... Naravno vremenom su se osećanja produbila, upoznali smo se, prošli mnoge situacije i sve to sada ima novu dimenziju. Ali često pričamo sa detetom priču o tom prvom danu, prvom susretu...

----------


## biljana...

Još jednom hvala puno na svemu što pišete.. Trenutno se ne mogu dočekati da nas pozovu na te prve razgovore, nadam se da će i to brzo doć, da krenemo dalje...

----------


## Desideria

Pozdrav Biljana, molim te da podijeliš dojmove sa prvih razgovora. Mi smo predali dokumente i sad čekamo da nas pozovu. Malo se bojim šta će nas pitati, hoćemo li proći na psiho-testiranju,hoćemo li im se svidjeti. :Sad:

----------


## biljana...

Draga Desideria kao što su i ostale cure rekle nemaš se čega bojati, samo budi opuštena i sve bude ok. Meni je isto tako bilo, strah i stotinu pitanja i drago mi je da sam otvorila temu jer su me cure zbilja smirile... Mi smo predali papire i za jedno dva tjedna došle su socijalna radnica, psiholog-inja pogledati kuću i još jedna žena ali nisam zapamtila tko je, samo su banule, jako smo se iznenadili ali sve je ok prošlo, tek smo onda bili svjesni da je sve krenulo... Nakon toga su nas za tjedan dana pozvali da dođemo i dobili smo testove od nekih 370 pitanja, testovi nisu teški, odgovaraš sa točno i netočno, odnosno zaokružiš onako kako misliš, pitanja su o životu, ništa teško. I nakon toga opet su nas za tjedan dana zvali na razgovor, to je totalno otpušten razgovor o našim životima, zbilja se nemaš čega plašiti. I sada čekamo da dobijemo pismeno sve i rekli su nam da polako pišemo pismo o sebi koje budemo sa svim dokumentima slali u Centre. E da, također su nam savjetovali da se prijavimo u školu za posvojitelje, što smo i učinili, tako da sa tim u jesen krećemo...

----------


## Desideria

Draga Biljana hvala ti na odgovoru....znam da je ovo tek početak ali valjda sam več istraumatizirana i iskomleksirana  zadnjih 8-9 godina sa postupcima da dobijemo biološko dijete da sad valjda pušem i na hladno....strah me razgovora  :Rolling Eyes: hvala još jednom i želim ti da jako jako  brzo postaneš mama :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Drage curke, sretno! 
Što se tiče samog susreta s djetetom, da li se jave odmah majčinski osjećaji, na prvu bi rekla ne, ali kad se samo sjetim da tjednima prije upoznavanja sam svima govorila da ću postati majka i već je u mom srcu bio moj sin... A kasnije- nema razlike u ljubavi, on je moj i gotovo, samo mi je žao što ga nisam rodila. I dan danas se znamo igrati tako da se zavuče meni pod majicu ili haljinu i kaže mi neka ga rodim. 
A sve administrativne stvari se odrade, ne brini, nećete pasti na testu. I ja sam imala strahove da nećemo proći, čak sam ih pitala da li smo prošli kad su me zvali da smo dobili riješenje. Isto tako imamo predivnih iskustva sa Centrom iz kojeg smo posvojili. Obećali su nam da će nam dati da i posvojimo i brata ili sestru (ne mislim na biološke).
Moj savjet: Otvorite srce!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nadamo se

evo i mi novi u tome.dobili rjesenje ,sad pisemo molbe u centre i nadamo se :Very Happy:

----------


## nadamo se

drage...zanima me dali sa molbama koje pisemo centrima treba priloziti neke papire

----------


## mimi81

Možete priložiti i kopiju rješenja iz centra. Sretno!

----------


## sunce88

Pozdrav,
Biljana vidjela sam da si napisala da imaš MRKH sindrom.
Zanima me da li mi možeš reći gdje si napravila operaciju vagine, neoplastiku vagine, proširivanje..? 
Ukoliko ima tko iskustva molim vas da mi pomognete. Svaka informacija je dobrodošla.
Hvala

----------

